# Peptides - From freezer to pin. Must let thaw?



## djflipnautikz (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have to let the peptide thaw when you take it out of the freezer?
If yes how? Leaving in fridge for 24 hrs ok?

I have my bac water stored in the fridge, is that ok?


----------



## Klutch (Apr 6, 2011)

i just leave my peps in the fridge... not to sure about freezing it. but if it has any benifits i will start freezing mine also.  bac water can be stored in or out the fridge...


----------



## tjsulli (Apr 6, 2011)

if your talking about preloading your pins then putting them in the freezer. when you take them out to use them it should only take a few minutes to thaw.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 6, 2011)

What i have read is that in the freezer they last about 5 years. or something like that. but i when i take it out of the freezer, i want to know if i can imediately add bac water which is cold as well or do i have to wait?


----------



## Thresh (Apr 6, 2011)

I just leave them in the fridge in a sealed container that I was with rubbing alcohol.

Everyone also talks about how delicate the petides are, why let them freeze then? Fridge seems fine.


----------

